# Advertising?



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Where do you find you get most of your business from? leaflet drop, facebook, posters, local papers etc. I know alot of it is word of mouth but other than that?:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have my website that is it all my work comes from word of mouth you make sure every car that leaves you is the best it can be it takes time to build a good business so always make sure every customer leaves happy and you won’t go far wrong valeting/detailing business to make good money does not happen overnight so many people starting in the business now thinking they can make good money its harder out there then most think. 

i have worked hard to have a increasing stream of custom but it didnt happen overnight.

As for advertising depends on area it seems some have great results from leaflet drops others have got work from twitter it depends what market you are aiming for facebook is good if you have loads of friends


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

facebook is an amazing tool really, and it's free!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

word of mouth, I have never advertised once in my life... 

:thumb:


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cheers for the advice lads, anymore would be great


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

A very reliable school kid,would do the trick, just tell him/her what to do.My advice would be someone within family,and very close friends:thumb:


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

google


----------

